# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  BRAND YOUR BUSINESS  PART 4

## SACE

*BRAND YOUR BUSINESS  PART 4 
*

Delivering On Your Promise.

Your Companys Core Values.

In Part 4 of this mini course we will mainly talk about your companies CORE values and how it effect your brand. [If you missed Part 3 of this mini course, you can *CLICK HERE* to see it] 


What is your CORE values?

What does it have to do with branding your business?

Why is it important?

Branding your business isnt really about what you say, its about *what you do.*

As we mentioned earlier, a brand is also a _stamp of quality_. In the ideal scenario you want people to seek out your business because they must feel that everything you do is of better quality than those of your competition. 

*Here is an example of how this works:* 

When you are on holiday and drive past a new town you will most likely  (more than 75% of the time) look for a familiar brand name to stop and stretch your legs or to grab a cup of coffee.  

Most of us will look for a petrol station (brand) we recognize or a fast food restaurant we trust. THIS is how branding works. You will go to the brand names you know and trust. 



This means that when you brand your business, you need to take the reputation you are building and your brand very seriously. 

Anything that has your company name and logo on it deserves the very best of your work and should be something that you are proud to produce. 

Once youve created a brand, it becomes incredibly important not to drop the ball.

In fact, you want to aim to do the opposite and create a fantastic experience for your customers  something that theyll remember. 

One way you can do this is by _under promising and over delivering_. 

*What does this mean?* 

It means that instead of just claiming your product or service is the best in the world and boasting about it, you instead hold something back.

For example, when you buy a new sell phone the dealer is not only super helpful but gives you the best price AND, without advertising it, gives you a phone case for free, or free airtime just a little something you didnt expect as way of saying _Thank You._ 

This is _over delivering_; smart companies that do this hope that youll be so pleased with your freebies that youll want to shop with them again. 

Another example is to say to your clients: Our delivery time is 3 - 4 days, but in fact, in reality it only takes 2 - 3 days. In this way many customers will be incredibly pleased when you deliver earlier or get the job done in record time. 

They may even tell their friends about itwont you?  

To over deliver is SO easy and simple, yet, unfortunately in South Africa, you hardly ever see of hear of anyone doing it.  See below what Warren Buffet say about PRICE and VALUE! 



*Why is this? Think about this for a second* 

When was the last time your and your friends/family went to an ordinary restaurant were you were about to spend R1000+ on lunch? 
Did your waiter said to you: _Welcomewould you like a bottle of water for the table? Its on us today  Its free Sparking or Still?_ 

What does a bottle of water cost? One or two Rand per bottle if the restaurant re-use there own branded glass bottles and they refill them professionally?    

Here is another example of over-delivery that cost nothing. 

We all know the frustration - feeling invisible to the staff while waiting in a restaurant or coffee shop to be served.  
I was in a restaurant a while ago - in Italy - and on the table was a note and it read: 

*My name is Edward and I am the owner of this restaurant. The best service to you is very important to me. SMS me with your table number if you think you dont get the service you deserve. I will come to your table personally within 45 seconds to assist you. My personal sell number is :_________  * 

Have you EVER seen a note like that in a Spur? Have you seen one in a Wimpy or Steers? Anyone? Anywhere? 

To quote ex-Top Gears boss Jeremy Clarkson: _How hard can it be?_ 

*The Importance of Packaging and Delivery.*

How do you deliver your product or service?  Yes, a smile is fine but probably not enough. 

Delivery means paying attention to the small details. This means the friendliness in emails to customers and in the way you present yourself, and what you wear. 

The same goes for packaging. This can mean anything from putting your groceries in a plastic bag or a shop wrapping a gift for you. 
*
What if*

What if Checkers decide tomorrow to do away with plastic bags and pack your groceries neatly in cardboard boxes  for free? And the assistant ask 

_Would you like this box delivered to your home in the next 30 minutes by courier or will you take it with you? The first 5 km deliver is freeanything more  costs x per km._

*Would you like that? I will....*

Yes, government will have a fit because they want plastic bag taxesbut that is a subject for another day, in the meantime, start by getting government to change the law!    



*Impossible?* 

Below you will see a video of what Amazon is planning to do soon about their product deliveries. 

But before you click to watch the video  read this. 

If your business is to deliver products by mail you need to package it in such a way that it will arrive neatly in one piece? It is part of your branding and your CORE values! 

In South Africa I once saw a business packages delivered over the counter that embarrassed the postman. How do you think the poor customer must have felt? 

*Who wants to get a packaged rapped in old newspaper, looking like dog poop?* 

Thats not how you want to brand your business is it?  

Make sure to pay attention to the little details and dont just think about the _end results._ 

Banding your business is more than just making a sale. Think about the experience and how the buying action will make your customer feel.

Amazon is one of the biggest retailers in the world. They have an annual turnover of more than 88 Billion US Dollars. 

Everything they sell gets delivered to customers homes or offices. As part of their new branding process they plan to soon deliver certain goods via drones. 

This is a VERY powerful message and promise.  

*You can look at a 2-minute video HERE as Jeremy Clarkson explains how Amazon drones will work. * 




*One last point to increase your branding:*

You must try and get people to engage with your brand. 

Amazon did something interesting right from the start. 

They set up a very smart _Affiliate Program_ to reward ordinary people in cash who promote their brand. 

They also have a *FBA* [*F*ulfillment *B*y *A*mazon] system to allow entrepreneurs, manufacturers, retailers, etc to sell their own products on Amazons platform. 

[_Did you know that if you make a product, lets say a unique South African product, and you get approval by Amazon to sell it on their FBA system, they may soon deliver it for you by drone to customers in the USA, UK and maybe even Europe?_] 

You can click on *THIS LINK* to read more about how the SA Chamber of Entrepreneurs (SACE) helps local entrepreneurs to _get their feet wet and test the waters_ to earn cash from Amazon. 

The project is call XYZ Stores. It requires a few steps to join international Affiliate and Fulfillment programs; like those of Amazon. 

The first step will be the study, learn and test the systems until you understand them and earn money from them.  

The second step will be for you to the *BRAND your own products* and get your business ready to sell your own products globally. 

*CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD THE INFORMATION PACK THAT EXPLAINS HOW IT WORKS.*

[Look for the download link at the bottom of the page above]

This is it for Part 4. 

Next time in Part 5 of this mini course we will touch on Reputation Management, especially online reputation management for smaller local businesses. We will show you what to do and how to do it. 

In Part 5 you will learn how to push and test your new brand to the limits to ultimately survive the good and bad of online reviews. 

Dont miss it!

----------

profgary (18-Apr-16)

----------


## profgary

Great article SACE. I must say your practical examples makes branding simple. I will surely "steal" some of the examples next time I speak to my students. Keep up the good work!

----------


## adrianh

> Great article SACE. I must say your practical examples makes branding simple. I will surely "steal" some of the examples next time I speak to my students. Keep up the good work!


How is it that you are the only person blowing smoke up this guys butt?

Are you two married?

----------


## adrianh

I despise these hard-sell-in-your-face-shove-it-down-your-throat practices.

Your Billion dollar link proves that you are nothing but a scam artist.

----------


## profgary

No need to be insulting Adrian. But at least you are a testimony to your signature: "In life, as in sports, the boos always come from the *cheap seats*"

----------


## adrianh

I just find it interesting that all your comments bar one blow smoke up this guys butt when the guy is clearly a scam artist!

----------


## wikster

Followed this article series even though I wasn't registered. I love the work and obvious effort that's gone into this and the simple way you explain key concepts.

----------


## wikster

Dude what have YOU accomplished or published recently? Like the other guy said: you are an excellent example of your profile quote.

----------


## wikster

SACE: I like your idea about Checkers delivering groceries. Nice, but just a quick thought? What if Checkers develops a system or mobile app that works a little bit like the one Uber taxis uses?
If you want your groceries delivered the cashier sends a ping to the nearest delivery taxi that's already sitting outside in the parking lot, waiting for the next delivery gig.
I don’t know if it can work but Checkers would be able to create thousands of independent entrepreneur jobs without a huge capital outlay. Is there anybody that wants to tell Checkers about this idea?

----------


## Dave A

I've received some gripes about Adrian's "scam artist" comment above.

Trouble is that some people see *all* hard-sell marketing spin doctors as scam artists  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anyhow, for those worried that it might hurt SACE's feelings - Here's the good news -




> Next time in Part 5 of this mini course we will touch on Reputation Management, especially online reputation management for smaller local businesses. We will show you what to do and how to do it. 
> 
> In Part 5 you will learn how to push and test your new brand “to the limits” to ultimately survive the good and bad of online reviews. 
> 
> Don’t miss it!


Seems SACE knows this already and is up to the challenge!

Looking forward to Part 5!  :Thumbup:

----------


## adrianh

LOL - I am amused by the fact that the only 2 people who "Doth protest too much" arrived on the scene at the same time as SACE. Their post histories show them to be "cheerleaders"

Anyhow, why do they care what I think; We all know that you can only please some of the people some of the time!

Maybe SACE should have a chapter on dealing with the harsh realities of life where whinging about somebody dissing your product is not the right answer....and the right answer being selling your product in such a way that you win the "disser" over!

----------

